# MY BEAGLE WONT BARK PLZ HELP



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

ok here is the deal... i have a 7month old beagle and he wont bark what should i do please reply

any help appreciated


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Enjoy the peace and quiet!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

Your beagle won't bark in the kennel or on the trail of a rabbit. If your beagle won't bark in the kennel, that is great. If your beagle won't bark on the trail of a rabbit, he needs more training. Try to run him with an older broke dog who can run the rabbit very well. The best way to start a young pup like your is to find someone who have broke dogs and run with his dogs for a season or two until your dog can start to run the rabbit by himself.

BeagleBoy


----------

